# Battle for Monrovia



## genkideskan (Dec 17, 2006)

The Battle for Monrovia * or * The Definitive Guide to Gangsta Hip-Hop Urban Combat 

Images from the battle for Monrovia, Liberia, where use of iron sights is known to be strictly prohibited. Also prohibited are aiming, assuming a supported firing stance, and any common practice of marksmanship whatsoever.

Hip-Hop/Rapper/Gangsta shooting stances are mandatory, the "Glock Foh-Tay" hold being the most popular. lethality is acheived by subjecting the target to a wide swathe of area fire, simliar to unaimed indirect artillery, or scaring the enemy away with gesturing and aggressive hip-hop style dancing while firing. Points are awarded for artistic effort, style, fearsome facial expression/vocalizations and blue duct tape. 



Note perfectly executed flamboyant sideways-rifle "Glock Foh-Tay" running stance.







Amazing height and style on this one. Sure to impress the judges!







"Yo Yo YO, Fo' Shizzle"







The "bring your buddy along" firing stance







Firing from the hip while putting on the best "Game Face" and bellowing like an Ox - always sure to make your enemy skeedadle!







The "Homeless street person" anti-aircraft firing position being executed with great precision!






Here we have Liberian militia demonstrating the "Soul Train" method of combat assault.






The Nautical theme is ever popular, as seen by this militiaman wearing the stylish Kapok life jacket.
Won't stop a bullet, but sure looks Boo-yaa!







This pair is executing the difficult "Phat Bammer Swagger" shooting stance.







The Phat "Batman Begins" RPG firing position is new but hot







While this appears to be a well-rehearsed combat assault maneuver, this militiaman is actually trying to keep birds from crapping on his car. Note the feather duster in the left hand for effect.







This Militiaman executes the one handed high overhead blind shot. It is often used to indicate that "Da Brizzles over there".






And last but not least, these two are showing the proper way to fire a support weapon using the non-aiming duck-walk method, keeping at least five feet of linked ammo strung out from the weapon at any given time! Note the suitably awe-struck onlookers!


----------



## Haztoys (Dec 17, 2006)

If you look in the back ground of some of these pic's ...You will see some US flags ... Whats with that..? Great "we" must be sticking are nose in there too..


----------



## stonewall23 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thus confirming the old saying " Give a fool a gun and he'll use it " ( not very well but he'll use it.) .The really scarey thing is alot of these guys in Liberia were children.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2006)

has anyone still got the address of the site this was lifted from?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2006)

Here it is (I'm sure I posted this a year or so ago but anyway)...

because you're worth it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2006)

yes you did, hence i asked about the site it was lifted from............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2006)

And hence why I gave it too you. It is still funny though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Ha its still funny though.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd like to see the reprucussions of a 20mm hitting these bozo's right in the forehead or chest, now that would be amusing ....... ! Sick you say ?


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 18, 2006)

Valueing divesristy and respect for all cultures has been hammered into me
ad nauseum, hence I deeply appreciate the humanity and artistic achievements of these fine young patriots.

ack ack cough gag...


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

hurry get 2 Eagles a Bier ................ GERMAN

hey just spreading the Luv


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 18, 2006)

Imagine the field day a Marine or SEAL would have on the streets 
with a .50 Barrett. I would buy a ticket. And a beer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

why, in terms of accuracy and percentage hits these guys are probably better than the americans  no no, for some one-shot-one-kill action you bring in the British 

well, we haven't got the ammo for any other way of doing things


----------

